# New model wheels introduced?



## Snopro440 (Dec 21, 2006)

On Velonews it said that Easton released the EC90SL wheels , a 38mm carbon wheelset that weighs just under 1300 grams. (released at Sea Otter) R4sl hubs. Anyone have any more info? I think they are tubulars, not sure. I would really like to see them make a full carbon clincher, I'd be all over that!!


----------



## david462 (Jan 3, 2008)

they are tubulars. i think a more in detail story along with photos was on cycling news a week or two ago


----------



## Easton (Jan 28, 2009)

Right you are, the EC90SL's are new for 2009 1/2. Details below. FYI we will also introduce more wheels this fall for 2010. 

EC90SL
NEW FOR 2009

ADVANTAGE:	Light enough for climbers, strong enough for cyclocross and aerodynamic enough to rip a hole through the wind on the flats, the new 38mm EC90SL is the perfect do-everything race wheel. They roll on silky-smooth R4SL hubs with Grade 3 ceramic bearings, and premium quality SwissStop™ pads are included. Amazing ride quality, excellent durability and no weight limit also come standard. 

WEIGHT: 1232 grams. 
HUBS: 18h R4SL front, 24h R4SL rear
RIM: Easton 38mm carbon tubular
SPOKES: Sapim™ double-butted black, straight pull
BUILD: Precision Handbuilt radial front, 2 cross rear DS, radial NDS rear

DETAILS:	-New R4SL style rear hub with slip-fit axle and tool-free bearing adjustment.

-Dedicated Shimano, Campagnolo and SRAM cassette bodies.

-Custom Grade 3 ceramic bearings throughout

-SwissStop pads included

-MSRP $1999.99


----------



## Snopro440 (Dec 21, 2006)

Are you able to tell me if the all carbon clinchers are coming?? I am trying to decide between Reynolds and Edge, but would prefer a set of Eastons, and would wait for them if they were coming. Otherwise, I am leaning towards the Edges. Thanks!!!


----------



## DLEVETT (Jan 7, 2009)

Ditto what Snopro440 said.

Dave


----------

